# iPod Radio Remote



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

je viens de recevoir l'iPod Radio Remote (UPS tient ses délais)

Petit Bilan : 

1) Il existe trois mode de reglage pour les fréquences (Europe, USA, Japon)

Lorsque j'utilise le mode USA le RDS fonctionne sans probleme mais le saut entre deux fréquences 
est de 0,2mhz... je me branche donc en mode Europe et la le saut est de 0,1Mhz mais le RDS ne fonctionne plus... étrange...

2) La qualité de la radio... bonne (equivalente à un poste de radio classique)

3) La télécommande 

Sorte de micro iPod sufflle, elle est vraiment petite... presque "cheap" tellemnt elle est petite.

elle possede un clips qui permet de l'arrocher à une chemise ou a sa veste.

4) L'interface :

c'est vraiment bien : on branche l'iPod Radio Remote, un menu Radio apparait.
on utilise la molette pour regler la frequence, si on aime une radio on appuie quelques secondes sur le bouton central et il memorise la radio si on ne l'aime plus... meme chose et cela le supprime de la mémoire. l'interface est divisé en Deux : Au dessus la fréquence, en dessous soir le volume, le reglage de la fréquence ou le RDS.

5) Le casque : 

Apple fournit un casque avec un cordon plus court d'une vingtaine de centimetre.


Bilan : un chouette petit produit, très pratique... le RDS en europe semble désactivé... je vais me renseigner chez Apple. Le prix est tout de même un peu élevé mais avoir une télécommande et une radio est un vrai plus pour l'iPod

Pour le Forum Macgé, En direct de ma chambre,

Pierre-Yves (Piewhy) à vot' service


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Tu l'as testé sur un "iPod video" ou un iPod nano ?

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

sur un iPod nano


----------



## pooky31 (12 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas vous mais je n'y crois pas trop à leur apple radio remote. Je m'explique pour moi il n'y a rien d'autres dans ce truc qu'une télécommande et le fil fait antenne. Donc pensez vous qu'un petit malin va réussir à craquer le truc et en mettant n'importe quel fil (par exemple le cable qui le relie au dock) et avec une manoeuvre logiciel on pourra utiliser l'ipod en radio ?


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

A mon avis, le Tuner FM est dans la télécommande (pas dans l'iPod, car j'ai du mal à croire qu'il puisse en caser un dans le nano).
Donc sans la télécommande, point de radio.

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

Le tuner est bel et bien dans la commande! 

J'attends les infos d'un gards de Macbidouille pour connaitre son avis sur le RDS... a mon avis une simple mise a jour 1.1.1 du firmware du nano fera l'affaire


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

visiblement je suis pas le seul 



> c'est pareil j'ai testé et il y bien un problème avec le  RDS, il ne marche pas sur le mode "Europe". il ne marche que sur le mode USA, en revanche dans ce cas on n'a plus accès au fréquence paire du type 97,4.



http://www.macbidouille.fr


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Janvier 2006)

mais alors ça veut dire que Le Mouv' ne peut pas s'afficher (96.8 et 96.4 sur marseille) !! par contre france inter et Rire et Chansons peuvent (respectivement 91.3 et 95.5 sur marseille) 


Mais bon, vu que j'écoute plus le mouv', je n'achèterai pas cette télécommande iPod Radio Remote...

ah, mais j'avais oublier, de toute façon, si je la veut, faut que je change d'iPod, mon 4G n'est pas supporté... bon, je changerai quand il y aura les iPodIntel, comme ça, il ne m'arrivera pas le même coup qu'avec l'iMac G5 rev. C... :rateau:


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

en mode Europe les frequences vont de 87,5 à 108,0 Mhz


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

*Ah que de fois je me suis fait remballer* en disant qu'une radio sur l'ipod ça serait bien cool...  :mouais:


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

avec le RDS se serait encore mieux 

sur iGeneration : 

http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=881472#post881472


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Lorsque j'ai commandé le MacBook :rose: ( je sais....) à la fin de la commande je me suis dis "merde" la radio Remote....oublié


...pour une fois...j'ai eu de la chance


----------



## Piewhy (13 Janvier 2006)

j'ai toujours pas de feedback d'apple, pour moi il s'agit d'un probleme logiciel et non hardware puisque en mode USA le RDS fonctionne...

ça peut sembler idiot de raler pour ça mais bon... j'achete un produit 55¤ avec marqué dessus RDS... ben je voudrais que ça fonctionne 

Bonne soirée


----------



## iota (13 Janvier 2006)

A mon avis, tu es bon pour attendre une nouvelle mise à jour du firmware de l'iPod 

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui...

Bho c'est pas si grave, ça ne nuit pas au fonctionnement mais l'integration de ce systeme est un vrai plus pour connaitre les infos sur les chansons...

Mais ça reste un super produit un vrai plus pour l'iPod


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Janvier 2006)

Le RDS donne des info sur les chansons ? 

je pensais que ça ne servait qu'à régler l'haure automatiquement, et à afficher le nom de la station radio...



Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire la liste des fonctionnalité proposées par le RDS ? 


EDIT : c'est bon : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_data_system


----------



## Piewhy (15 Janvier 2006)

Vive Wikipedia  c'est fou tout ce qu'on peut y trouver !


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2006)

La ou je trouve qu'apple fait fort, c'est que plutôt que de sortir une mise à jour de l'ipod intégrant une radio, ils sortent un accessoire !
D'un point de vue conception c'est très très fort, exterioser une fonction et en MÊME temps l'intègrer dans l'interface, je dis chapeau, et d'un point de vue commercial ça fait des sous en plus, parce que si tu rajoutes la radio dans l'ipod tu ne pourras jamais justifier le surcoût de 50 dollars 
la maîtrise logiciel et material ça a du bon


----------



## quetzalk (15 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> La ou je trouve qu'apple fait fort, c'est que plutôt que de sortir une mise à jour de l'ipod intégrant une radio, ils sortent un accessoire !
> D'un point de vue conception c'est très très fort, exterioser une fonction et en MÊME temps l'intègrer dans l'interface, je dis chapeau, et d'un point de vue commercial ça fait des sous en plus, parce que si tu rajoutes la radio dans l'ipod tu ne pourras jamais justifier le surcoût de 50 dollars
> la maîtrise logiciel et material ça a du bon



j'espère que c'est ironique    ... une radio DANS l'appareil ça doit bien avoir ses avantages aussi non  ? (enfin pour l'utilisateur je parle, mais ça...  )


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Autant dans l'iPod 5ème génération, l'intégration d'un tuner FM ne pose pas de problème majeur, autant dans l'iPod nano c'est beaucoup plus compliqué pour des questions évidentes de place.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...(enfin pour l'utilisateur je parle, mais ça...  )


Oui mais si on commence à parler comme ça ou va le commerce  :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Autant dans l'iPod 5ème génération, l'intégration d'un Tuner ne pose pas de problème majeur, autant dans l'iPod c'est beaucoup plus compliqué pour des questions évidentes de place.



Oui enfin n'importe quelle clé usb à 60 ¤ intègre tout ça (et un dictaphone en général) dans un volume tout à fait comparable. Actuellement la miniaturisation ne semble pas être le problème principal des industriels.


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2006)

Si tu regarde les photos d'un nano démonté, il reste pas beaucoup de place pour mettre un tuner 

@+
iota


----------



## quetzalk (15 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Si tu regarde les photos d'un nano démonté, il reste pas beaucoup de place pour mettre un tuner
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui certes mais en admettant : il suffirait sans doute d'un millimètre d'épaisseur en plus (ou deux de large je sais pas...) pour caser le tuner, si tant est qu'il ne s'agisse pas simplement d'un bricolage de la puce ? Bref le tuner externe annoncé comme une victoire sur les ténèbres de l'archaïsme, heu... :mouais:


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2006)

Faut voir que le nano a été developpé dans le but d'être le plus petit possible, tout en intégrant un écran couleur et la molette cliquable...
Bien sur qu'ils peuvent rajouter 1mn par ici ou par là... mais ça dépend de l'objectif fixé...

@+
iota


----------



## cameleone (18 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, elle a bien du succès, cette télécommande...  J'ai passé ma commande le lendemain du keynote, la date d'expédition était prévue pour... aujourd'hui. Et aujourd'hui : mail d'excuses d'Apple, date repoussée au 6 février !


----------



## Mactaly (8 Février 2006)

Salut tout le monde  

Je lisais vos post' et au final je n'ai pas réussi à me faire vraiment une idée... désolée...  ...
Ca fait un moment que j'attends pour m'acheter un Ipod car je souhaitais avoir absolument la radio (quitte à payer 300  autant  qu'il y ait la radio!  ) mais du coup je me demande s'il faut que j'attende encore que la pomme veuille bien nous créer un 2 en 1. Savez-vous si ça *va* se faire ? Est-ce que la radio remote ne fait trop dans la poche avec l'ipod, sa coque, la télécommande, etc... ce n'est pas gênant ? et peut-on préenregistrer des stations, une sorte de sélection que l'on pourrait faire défiler dans un sens ou dans l'autre?
Ca fait beaucoup de questions, mais c'est de l'investissement mine de rien quand on est macmaniaque   
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses :love:


----------



## cameleone (8 Février 2006)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Je lisais vos post' et au final je n'ai pas réussi à me faire vraiment une idée... désolée...  ...
> Ca fait un moment que j'attends pour m'acheter un Ipod car je souhaitais avoir absolument la radio (quitte à payer 300  autant  qu'il y ait la radio!  ) mais du coup je me demande s'il faut que j'attende encore que la pomme veuille bien nous créer un 2 en 1. Savez-vous si ça *va* se faire ? Est-ce que la radio remote ne fait trop dans la poche avec l'ipod, sa coque, la télécommande, etc... ce n'est pas gênant ? et peut-on préenregistrer des stations, une sorte de sélection que l'on pourrait faire défiler dans un sens ou dans l'autre?
> ...



Vu qu'Apple a sorti cet accessoire dernièrement, je ne crois pas (mais je peux me tromper) qu'un iPod avec tuner Fm intégré soit à l'ordre du jour...
La taille du remote est réellement minime. Donc ça n'encombrera nullement une poche, d'autant plus que tu peux l'accrocher ailleurs (revers de veste, cravatte, etc...). Ce qu'on peut en revanche lui reprocher, c'est 1. un embrouillamini inesthétique et peu pratique de fils qui pendouillent ou s'emmêlent, et surtout 2. le branchement du remote sur le port du connecteur dock (en bas, donc), ce qui n'est pour le moins pas très pratique, surtout lorsqu'on utilise une housse fermée qui n'a pas d'ouverture prévue à cet endroit.

A part celà, la qualité de réception me semble plutôt bonne (mais je n'ai pas non plus beaucoup testé en déplacement), l'interface sur l'iPod est jolie, il y a bien la possibilité d'enregistrer des stations entre lesquelles on peut naviguer d'un simple tour de molette. Le rds (affichage des informations sur le poste de radio, etc...) ne fonctionne qu'en réglage américain, ce qui ne donne accès qu'aux fréquences à décimale impaire (102.3, 105.5, etc...).


----------



## vincmyl (8 Février 2006)

Dommage que ca ne soit pas compatible avec le Mini


----------



## Mactaly (8 Février 2006)

Sympa, merci


----------



## pampelune (24 Février 2006)

Pour info, lire les derniers posts 

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=155078&st=80

Il faut appeler l'appel Care, sinon on va se gratter poue la résolution du bug


----------



## Mactaly (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai lu les posts et les échanges "macbidouille"... étant l'heureuse proprio d'une télécommande qui marche à moitié, je me demandais :
 1/ si le problème de la RDS a été réglé pour certains ???

 2/ est-ce qu'il y a une manipulation à faire pour mettre en marche la télécommande :mouais:  parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, je n'arrive à avoir la radio qu'après trifouillages....   pire, même quand j'écoute la zik, elle ne marche qu'après trifouillages (= appuyer partout plusieurs fois en espérant que ça marche  ), toujours et encore des trifouilles... mais au moins ça fonctionne, c'est donc que je ne dois pas connaître la bonne manip'

Vous avez des conseils, honorables membres  

Merci pour vos réponses.... :love:


----------



## pampelune (17 Mars 2006)

RDS toujours pas réglé, on attend un nouveau firmware, si ça peut régler le pb en tous les cas.

J'ai eu au début aussi des pbs de boutons qui ne marchaient pas bien. Puis c'est redevenu normal, je sais pas pourquoi franchement.


----------



## Mactaly (17 Mars 2006)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu au début aussi des pbs de boutons qui ne marchaient pas bien. Puis c'est redevenu normal, je sais pas pourquoi franchement.



Est-ce que la radio mettait du temps à se déclencher une fois la commande "radio" mise en marche ? Parce que pour ma part je dois attendre bien 3 ou 5 minutes (quand la télécommande veut bien marcher  ) avant de pouvoir entendre la radio....

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de demander à la pomme un échange de télécommande ???? 
 :mouais: 

Y aurait-il d'autres personnes qui auraient vécu de mauvaises aventures avec la remote ??


----------



## jpeg92 (30 Mars 2006)

Ou en est on avec le bug du RDS ?

La mise a jour en 1.1.1 résoud le probleme ?

Le son de la radio est-il toujours en mono ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

jpeg92 a dit:
			
		

> Ou en est on avec le bug du RDS ?
> 
> La mise a jour en 1.1.1 résoud le probleme ?
> 
> Le son de la radio est-il toujours en mono ?


Toujours pareil

Non

Oui.

plus d'infos --> ici


----------



## jpeg92 (30 Mars 2006)

OK merci pour cette réponse rapide.

Tant pis, pas de remote pour moi...


----------



## romain31000 (30 Mai 2006)

je viens d'acheter la radio remote, ce qui est cool c'est qu'on peut brancher deux paires d'écouteurs du coup, une par la prise jack, lautre avec la télécommande....ça peut être utile avec un pote dans le train par exemple


----------

